# كتاب جديد يضاف إلى المكتبة العربية



## نورس جزار (20 يونيو 2010)

الأخوة الأعضاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​احمد الله انه يوجد دور نشر تهتم بترجمة الكتب العلمية التي بحاجة إليها القارئ العربي و أود إعلامكم عن صدور كتاب جديد في (المنطق العائم وتطبيقاته الهندسية)
المنطق العائم هو تعبير بسيط يشير إلى موضوع كبير يتعامل مع مجموعة من الطرق لتمييز وتحديد مقدار الارتباب في الأنظمة الهندسية التي ينشئ من الإبهام، والغموض، والتعويم، وعوز المعرفة.
يبقى هذا الكتاب، المؤلف من 15 فصلاً، هو المرجع الوحيد الذي تغطي الفصول الثمانية الأولى من هذا الكتاب المواد الأساسية المفيدة في تمييز أشكال الارتياب المتنوعة، وفي تطوير الطرق لتحديد مقدار تلك الارتيابات. تقدم أربعة فصول حالات دراسية معينة في اتخاذ القرار، والتصنيف وتمييز النماذج، والتحكم، والمحاكاة، والحساب العائم. وهناك فصل واحد عن التطبيقات المتنوعة للمنطق العائم، وفصل واحد عن تقنيات تخفيض القواعد الجديدة، ويقدم الفصل الأخير مادة عن نظريات الارتياب الأخرى مع أمثلة باستخدام نظرية البيّنة، ونظرية الإمكانية، ونظرية الاحتمالات.
تتضمن الميزات الرئيسية الآتي:
مراجع وتمارين في نهاية كل فصل
حلول لتمارين مختارة.
أمثلة لتطبيقات في غالبية فروع المعرفة الهندسية: الهندسة المدنية، والهندسة الكيميائية، والهندسة الميكانيكية، والهندسة الكهربائية، والهندسة المعلوماتية.
لتحميل فصل من الكتاب اضغط هنا
لرؤية تفاصيل الكتاب اضغط هنا
​


----------



## سنا الأمل (21 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي 

لكن عندي سؤال اخي انا لا اعرف عن ماذا تحكي بالضبط وماذا تقصد بالارتياب 
اسفة على السؤال ولكنني مازلت في الفصل الاول بالهندسة ولم ندرس شيئا كهذا من قبل !!!!


----------

